# Burnt Whiskers



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm not sure if this topic goes in this forum, but my kitten burnt his whiskers on a candle last week, and I'm not sure what to do. I thought they'd grow better over time, but his whiskers are still shorter than usual (only by a centimetre, not too much) and slightly bunt at the ends. He still isn't as active and playful as he used to be so my mum suggested cutting off the ends that were burnt and letting them grow back, but I was worried incase this hurt him or it wouldn't grow back. What should I do (if anything?).
*BC*


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I wouldn't go trimming his whiskers because a cat relies on them for balance etc. I'd let them grow back as they are for now personally... 

How badly burnt are they?


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

They're not seriously burnt, I think the moment he felt his whiskers burning he jerked back, but the ends are fuzzy and weak, and he's lost about a centimetre off them. I'll just let them grow back, and hope he wont suffer any permanent damage. At least we've both learnt something from this, don't light candles, and don't go near candles!
*BC*


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

My kitten did the exact same thing last Saturday. Our power was out because the electric company was upgrading something, so I had lit a candle in my room. She walked right up to it and stuck her face into it. She didn't singe her whiskers on her cheek, but she did get the ones above her eye. Now they are about a quarter inch shorter than the other side, and it looks pretty silly. No more candles here, either!


----------

